# Trail Blazers Team Information Sticky



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*2006-2007 Portland Trail Blazers*


*Starting Lineup:*







































*Jarrett Jack-Martell Webster-Ime Udoka-Zach Randolph-LaMarcus Aldridge*

*Bench:*
































































*Dan Dickau-Sergio Rodriguez-Juan Dixon-Darius Miles-Travis Outlaw-Stephen Graham-Jamaal Magloire-Joel Przybilla-Raef LaFrentz*​

*Salaries:*
*Pos.-Name-05/06 Sal.-Exp. Yr.

Centers:
C-Jamaal Magloire-$8,300,000-06/07
C-Joel Przybilla-$5,200,000-10/11
C-Raef LaFrentz-$10,905,000-08/09


Power Forwards:
PF-Zach Randolph-$12,000,000-10/11
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge-$4,027,320-09/10

Small Fowards:
SF-Martell Webster-$2,780,160-08/09
SF-Travis Outlaw-$1,530,354-06/07
SF-Darius Miles-$7,750,000-09/10

Shooting Guards:
SG-Brandon Roy-$2,681,880-09/10
SG-Juan Dixon-$2,700,000-07/08

Point Guards:
PG-Jarrett Jack-$1,137,960-08/09
PG-Dan Dickau-$2,500,000-07/08
PG-Sergio Rodriguez-$760,000-09/10


Amnesty Clause*
*PG-Derek Anderson-$9,742,500-06/07*

*Total Cap Figure:*
*$71,961,742*

*Depth Chart:*








































































































*C- LaMarcus Aldridge / Joel Przybilla / Jamaal Magloire
PF- Zach Randolph / Travis Outlaw / Raef LaFrentz
SF- Martell Webster / Ime Udoka 
SG- Brandon Roy / Juan Dixon / Stephen Graham
PG- Jarrett Jack / Sergio Rodriguez / Dan Dickau*

*Out for Season: 
Darius Miles *


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2006-2007 Portland Trail Blazers Roster Thread*

Updated with injuries and such.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*5th in Northwest Division / 14th in Western Conference
Home Record: 4-6 / Away Record: 2-6
 Current Record: 6-12
Win / Loss​*
<table border="5" bordercolor="#110011" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">..*Date*.. </td><td align="center">.*Opponent*.</td><td align="center">*Box Score*</td><td align="center">.*Record*.
</td><td align="center">.*Thread*.</td><td align="center">..*Date*..</td><td align="center">.*Opponent*.</td><td align="center">*Box Score*</td><td align="center">.* Record*.</td><td align="center">.*Thread*.</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/1</td><td align="left">*@SEA*
</td><td align="right">W 110-106
 </td><td align="right">1-0
 </td><td align="left">Thread
​ </td><td align="left"> 11/3</td><td align="left">*@GSW*
</td><td align="right">L 89-102
 </td><td align="right">1-1
 </td><td align="left">Thread
​ </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/4</td><td align="left">*MIN*
</td><td align="right">W 88-86
 </td><td align="right">2-1
 </td><td align="right">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 11/6</td><td align="left">*@LAC*
</td><td align="right">L 89-102
 </td><td align="right">2-2
 </td><td align="right">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/8</td><td align="left">*LAL*
</td><td align="right">W 101-90
 </td><td align="right">3-2
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/10</td><td align="left">*NOK*
</td><td align="right">W 92-91
 </td><td align="right">4-2
 </td><td align="right">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/12
</td><td align="left">*DAL*
</td><td align="right">L 96-103
 </td><td align="right">4-3
 </td><td align="right">Thread </td><td align="left"> 11/14</td><td align="left">*@MIN*
</td><td align="right">L 89-101
 </td><td align="right">4-4
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td></tr><td align="left"> 11/15</td><td align="left">*@CLE*
</td><td align="right">L 87-100
 </td><td align="right">4-5
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/17</td><td align="left">*@BOS*
</td><td align="right">L 90-118
 </td><td align="right">4-6
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td></tr><td align="left"> 11/18</td><td align="left">*@NJN*
</td><td align="right">W 86-68
 </td><td align="right">5-6
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/20</td><td align="left">*SAS*
</td><td align="right">L 98-107
 </td><td align="right">5-7
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td></tr><td align="left"> 11/22</td><td align="left">*NJN*
</td><td align="right">W 100-97
 </td><td align="right">6-7
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/25</td><td align="left">*@SAC*
</td><td align="right">L 85-105
 </td><td align="right">6-8
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td></tr><td align="left"> 11/26</td><td align="left">*PHX*
</td><td align="right">L 101-119
 </td><td align="right">6-9
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/26</td><td align="left">*IND*
</td><td align="right">L 97-105
 </td><td align="right">6-10
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td></tr><td align="left"> 12/1</td><td align="left">*ORL*
</td><td align="right">L 89-91
 </td><td align="right">6-11
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/3</td><td align="left">*ATL*
</td><td align="right">L 96-101
 </td><td align="right">6-12
 </td><td align="right">Thread</td>







</tr></tbody></table>


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow... Great job with the layout, BF! It looks really good. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Aqua and I don't get any props for the format and the title? 

Nice job. It looks great.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Media Guide*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/sights_sounds/Blazers_Media_Guide-82591-41.html

*Contact information*

Steve Patterson

[email protected]

Kevin Pritchard

[email protected]

John Canzano

[email protected]

Jason Quick

Oregonian editorial

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kerry Eggers

[email protected]

Dwight Jaynes

[email protected]

The 1080 FAN Afternoon Drive hosts (Issac Ropp and Big Suke)

[email protected]

Courtside monday night

[email protected]
[email protected]

barrett, Rice, Jones,

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Trade Checker*

ESPN: Trade Machine!


----------

